# AR Brake or no Brake



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Looking for some thoughts on my first AR. Planning to by a Rock River but yet undecided on the predator Pursuit or ATH on their LAR 223 platform. Plan to use for target and hunting. Pursuit has no muzzle brake/suppressor. The ATH model I have the choice. If you were buying only one AR would you want the option to have the brake. For those with a brake have you removed it during hunting and used thread protector. Hope to buy only 1 AR platform gun. Have to many guns all ready but would like a 223. Won a Bushmaster C15 in .223 which is unfired and am selling and putting $$ to the RRA.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I would want the option. Don't need it for hunting or bullseye shooting, but the threaded barrel will preserve resale and who knows, you may at some point want a suppressor.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Are you referring to a flash suppressor? Not much need for a muzzle break on a .223. 
You can get a barrel threaded afterwards, but it's difficult to make your AR lighter. I'd consider the weight of the rifle in regards to your intentions for it. I personally like the heavy or bull barrels. Not as nice to carry, but I just feel like I shoot them better.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

wolverines said:


> Are you referring to a flash suppressor? Not much need for a muzzle break on a .223.
> You can get a barrel threaded afterwards, but it's difficult to make your AR lighter. I'd consider the weight of the rifle in regards to your intentions for it. I personally like the heavy or bull barrels. Not as nice to carry, but I just feel like I shoot them better.


Both models have their heavy match barrels that are cryo treated to reduce weight One is threaded with flash/brake as they call it on the Advanced Tactical Hunter and the Predator is a non threaded barrel. Just wondered who does what when hunting as I try to make this decision Thanks


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

I would not hunt with a brake on an AR, unless you hunt with heating protection or enjoy getting heating damage.

However, there's nothing wrong with a flash hider or a silencer would be awesome. If it were me, I'd get the threaded one, but I'd put a flash hider or a silencer on it.
Now that silencer hunting is legal in Michigan, I wish my barrel had threads


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

I very well may be getting rid of my rock river LAR....


----------



## sureshotscott (Jul 7, 2011)

The one with the brake. They are usually standard threads 1/2x28. You can swap it out for a flash hider ($10) to make it less hard on your hearing, and it gives you options for the future. An unthreaded AR upper is a turd in the used market.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

sureshotscott said:


> The one with the brake. They are usually standard threads 1/2x28. You can swap it out for a flash hider ($10) to make it less hard on your hearing, and it gives you options for the future. An unthreaded AR upper is a turd in the used market.


Well, I picked up this turd used a couple years ago.







One of the most accurate guns I own. 3 shot 100 yard group with my hand loads (52gr Speer hp)







I'm pretty happy with it! Hole in the lower right was someone else


----------



## sureshotscott (Jul 7, 2011)

My comment was not about accuracy. It was about resale value.

Nice rifle. Have fun with it.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

sureshotscott said:


> My comment was not about accuracy. It was about resale value.
> 
> Nice rifle. Have fun with it.


Thanks, I will. BTW, accuracy is the only thing that matters in my world! Lol


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

I have a Rock River coming but still about 2 weeks out. Settled on the threaded barrel with a flash hider. will post a photo or two once its here.


----------

